# Star Trek 4: Hauptdarsteller ausgestiegen



## Darkmoon76 (13. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek 4: Hauptdarsteller ausgestiegen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek 4: Hauptdarsteller ausgestiegen*


----------



## Jerec (13. August 2018)

Ich kann die beiden echt verstehen. Vertrag ist Vertrag - alles andere ist ein neuer Vertrag und wieso überhaupt nachverhandeln ! Wenn Pine und Hemsworth weg sind ; Anton Yelchins (RIP)  ;  wird glaube echt schwierig, den Reboot am laufen zu halten. 

Schade mir hat der Reboot sehr gut gefallen

C ya

JEREC


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2018)

Jerec schrieb:


> Ich kann die beiden echt verstehen. Vertrag ist Vertrag - alles andere ist ein neuer Vertrag und wieso überhaupt nachverhandeln ! Wenn Pine und Hemsworth weg sind ; Anton Yelchins (RIP)  ;  wird glaube echt schwierig, den Reboot am laufen zu halten.
> 
> Schade mir hat der Reboot sehr gut gefallen
> 
> ...


Neubesetzung können die vergessen, denn dann geht der Film total baden. Ist schon richtig, wenn schon vorher ein Vertrag stand sollte man diesen auch einhalten, Budget-Kürzung hin oder her.

Ich hoffe Paramount kommt zur Besinnung und kehrt mit den Altverträgen zurück, ansonsten sollte man das ganze Projekt canceln. Ohne Hemsworth - und erst recht ohne Pine - will ich keinen 4. ST haben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. August 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ohne Hemsworth - und erst recht ohne Pine - will ich keinen 4. ST haben.



Ich glaube Hemsworth ist zu verkraften. Er hatte als George Kirk bisher maximal drei Minuten Screentime.
Aber Pine ist halt als J.T. Kirk das Rückrat des Reboots gewesen, das man nicht einfach so neu besetzt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich glaube Hemsworth ist zu verkraften. Er hatte als George Kirk bisher maximal drei Minuten Screentime.


Dieser Kurz-Auftritt hatte allerdings großen Anteil dass seine Karriere dann steil bergauf ging und er anschließend mit Thor das große Los ziehen konnte. Und gerade JETZT ist sein Marktwert so hoch wie nie. Mit seiner erneuten Beteiligung könnte er noch mehr Kinobesucher in die Säle ziehen. Beim jungen Publikum ist er äußerst beliebt. Schaden würde es dem Film bestimmt nicht.


> Aber Pine ist halt als J.T. Kirk das Rückrat des Reboots gewesen, das man nicht einfach so neu besetzt.


Das steht voll und ganz außer Frage.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (13. August 2018)

So ganz den Geist von "Star Trek" hatte dieses Reboot eh nie. Zu sehr standen Action und Special Effekts im Zentrum.


----------



## WasEnLos (13. August 2018)

Ich gebe dir in gewisser Weise Recht, aber wäre der ganze CGI-Kram damals zu TNG etc.so möglich und bezahlbar gewesen, hätten die es genauso gemacht. Die Ganzen Effekte und die Fokusierung auf Dialoge war nur durch mangelnde Technik begündet. Ich glaube es handelt sich schon um eine gefühlte Überaktionisierung. Leider war der dritte Teil wirklich schlecht umgesetzt, den der Kern der Story hatte einen guten Ansatz.

Zum Thema: Schauspieler weg... Immersion futsch... Film kagge (Sowas darf man nur bei James Bond und Batman machen)


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. August 2018)

Die sollens lassen, die Filme waren einfach nicht gut. Besonders "Into Darkness" war grottig, da ist es kein Wunder, dass der Nachfolger gefloppt ist. Nicht dass der besonders viel besser gewesen wäre...


----------



## ElReloaded (14. August 2018)

Ich stimme nicht zu. Star Trek 1 und 2 von J.J waren Meisterwerke. Rasantes Erzähltempo ohne etwas wichtiges wegzulassen. Besonders der erste Film ist genial.  Ja, richtig, nur ein Bruchteil des alten Star Trek Geistes ist übrig geblieben, und doch steckt mehr Seele in den Filmen als in allen Superhelden-Filme zusammen. Und falls es das braucht um die Massen ins Kino zu holen - dann soll es so sein. Ins Kino locken, und dann umhauen.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> So ganz den Geist von "Star Trek" hatte dieses Reboot eh nie. Zu sehr standen Action und Special Effekts im Zentrum.



du hast Star Trek Nemesis falsch geschrieben


----------



## Tammy25 (14. August 2018)

Also meiner Ansicht nach sollen sie es sein lassen. Wieder neue Gesichter, wenn alle Stricke reißen? Oder gleich wieder neuer Reboot? Oder gar Kirks früherer tot?
Ne danke, ich bin Trekkie seit Kind auf, aufgewachsen mit der Origins Serie und Next Generations (DS9, Voyager natürlich auch). Und die neuen Filme kommen für mich nicht annähernd an die alten Kirk und Picard Filme heran. Vor allem diese zu viele CGI Effekte und teilweise schlechte Schauspielleistung mancher Crewmitglieder, ne danke.
Da fehlte mir die Liebe, die Wärme, irgendwie der zusammenhalt der Crew und mir war auch die Geschichte der Rebootreihe zu schnell erzählt. Dazu noch die Verbindung dank Zeitreise und parallell-Universum, als würden den Machern nicht wirklich was neues einfallen, denn es gab dies schon zu oft in den Serien. 
Ich finde die neuen Star Trek Film Reihe als uninteressant, und werde sie nicht vermissen wenn sie gestoppt wird. 
Ich weiß dass Sir Patrick Stewart in einer neuen Serienproduktion als J.L. Picard zurück kehrt und da warte ich lieber drauf. Vielleicht kommt auch der "echte" Kirk zurück. Aber Star Trek 4 kann mir gestohlen bleiben.  Chris Pine als Kirk, fehlte die Ausstrahlung, das Herzliche. Der Reboot ist vielleicht eher was für die junge Generation, aber nix für einen alten Trekkie.


----------



## Longinos (14. August 2018)

Währe  schade wenn Chris Pine als Kirk aufhört


----------



## Worrel (14. August 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> So ganz den Geist von "Star Trek" hatte dieses Reboot eh nie. Zu sehr standen Action und Special Effekts im Zentrum.


Oh doch, da gab es schon ein paar Momente - zB das "Wenn Spock seine Beherrschung verliert, ist er nicht geeignet, ein Raumschiff zu führen" ... ist das nicht sogar 1:1 aus irgendeiner TOS Folge ...?
Oder als er Khan seine Torpedos zurückgibt - das war schon Momente mit 100% TOS Flair.



WasEnLos schrieb:


> ... wäre der ganze CGI-Kram damals zu TNG etc.so möglich und bezahlbar gewesen, hätten die es genauso gemacht. Die Ganzen Effekte und die Fokusierung auf Dialoge war nur durch mangelnde Technik begündet.


Ähm, nein. Star Trek war schon immer dialoglastig - und zwar als Konzept, nicht als Notlösung.



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Die sollens lassen, die Filme waren einfach nicht gut. Besonders "Into Darkness" war grottig, da ist es kein Wunder, dass der Nachfolger gefloppt ist. Nicht dass der besonders viel besser gewesen wäre...





ElReloaded schrieb:


> Ich stimme nicht zu. Star Trek 1 und 2 von J.J waren Meisterwerke...


"Meisterwerke" ...?! Also für "Meisterwerke" muß man doch noch ein wenig mehr liefern - allenfalls technische Auszeichnungen fände ich angebracht. Denn:

_Star Trek: Back to the past_ war abgesehen von Kontinuitätsproblemen ein guter SciFi Action Film (auch wenn ich ums Verrecken nicht nachvollziehen kann, wie es die dicken Hände oder die fast endlose Zufallskette durch sämtliche Entwicklungsphasen in den fertigen Film geschafft haben.
_Star Trek: Into Plotholes_ war war eine Beleidigung für jeden, der sich gefragt hat, was denn das Geschehen der aktuellen Szene für einen Einfluß auf den Rest der Filmhandlung haben müßte.
Mit _Star Trek: Beyond_ haben sie abgesehen von wenigen Fehlern (die es ja auch zu TOS Zeiten gab) es meiner Meinung nach endlich geschafft, einen Star Trek-würdigen Film abzuliefern (Siehe meine Kritik hier)


----------



## Frullo (14. August 2018)

Die neuen Filme waren zwar gute Sci-Fi-Action, aber für mich haben sie den "Spirit" von Star Trek nie wirklich eingefangen. Spätestens als aufgrund der Anforderungen des Product-Placement im ersten neuen Trek ein Nokia-Handy gezeigt wurde, war bei mir die Immersion futsch. Und Schiffe die grundsätzlich nicht für die Landung auf einem Planeten vorgesehen sind (einzige mir bekannte Ausnahme ist die Intrepid-Klasse, zu der die Voyager gehört) auf einem Planeten zu bauen, war ebenfalls höchst irritierend - ganz zu schweigen von all den Wasserröhren im Maschinenraum...

Ich werde den 4. Film nicht vermissen, falls er nicht kommt...


----------



## christyan (14. August 2018)

Star Trek Beyond blieb hinter den Erwartungen zurück, weil die Handlung schwächer war, als in den beiden Vorgängern... das an den Leistungen von Schauspielern festzumachen und deswegen im Nachhinein Kürzungen von Gagen verhandeln zu wollen, ist eine reine Frechheit! Pine & Hemsworth haben alles richtig gemacht. Hoffe der vierte Film floppt so richtig! Beliebte (und in Star Trek etablierte) Schauspieler, wie die beiden, sollte man nicht raus ekeln... schlechter Stil im Umgang mit den Arbeitnehmern ist auf jeden Fall schlecht fürs Image... Es ist für mich unfassbar, wie dumm man sich als Arbeitgeber anstellen kann!


----------



## Weissbier242 (14. August 2018)

Die ersten beiden Filme waren sehr gut und hab die auch  noch öfters mal wieder geschaut. Geist hin oder her (ich hab noch die DVDs  alles Star Trek Serien noch im Schrank). Aber der dritte Teil war wirklich nicht so toll, da sollten Sie mal den Fehler im Drehbuch suchen!
Allerdings glaube Ich auch das ein Austausch von Kirk nichts bringt und dann können Sie es wirklich lassen! Dann lieber was neues, es muss nicht alles Enterprise sein!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2018)

Die neuen Filmen haben mir extrem gut gefallen. Sie erinnern mich einfach sehr an die lockere und humorvolle Leichtigkeit des Originals. Kopflastig sind sie nicht, das weiss ich, aber bei soviel Herz und Witz und überaus sympathischen Charakteren/Darstellern sehe ich da keinen Grund warum es NICHT ST sein soll. Die positiv-utopische Einstellung ist auch hier vorhanden, und auch bei aller Action und Salven an edlen Effekten, das Zusammenspiel der Crew steht hier immer im Mittelpunkt.

Ich sehe sie mir immer wieder gerne an. Als totaler TOS-Fan sowieso.


----------



## Arimeus (14. August 2018)

Die neuen Filme waren super...witzig,spritzig und im allgemeinen sehr unterhaltsam.(Ja der dritte war nicht sooo gut..aber mir hat er trotzdem Spaß gemacht)
Ich verstehe nicht warum man immer die alten Serien nimmt um die neuen Filme schlecht zu reden.

Das zwei Hauptdarsteller aufgrund der Dummheit des Arbeitgebers aussteigen...einer davon noch die Hauptrolle innehat...na ja..das wird es dann wohl gewesen sein.
Ich habe keine Lust mich wieder an andere Gesichter zu gewöhnen.

Zum Thema früher war alles bessser (TOS / TNG).
Ich habe sie alle gesehen...aber TOS hat na ja..eine sehr bescheidene Syncro (ja...damals war es mehr auf Kinderprogramm ausgelegt).
TNG hat Specialeffects , da kriegt man Augenkrebs...mal abgesehen davon, das die Dialoge auch nicht immer die besten waren.(Aber ich habs gern gesehen)

DS9 und Voyager fand ich zuletzt wesentlich besser.
Ich habe mich nochmal an TNG gewagt und nach zwei Folgen aufgegeben.

Discovery fand ich auch super...auch wenn jetzt wieder viele aufschreien.
Klar kann man sowohl bei den Filmen als auch bei der neuen Serie über Designentscheidungen mäkeln...aber die Dinge müssen der jeweiligen Generation bzw Zeit angepasst werden.

Wenn die neue Serie mit Patrick Steward genauso wird wie TNG, sehe ich keine besonders große Zukunft für die Serie.(Jedenfalls nicht in meiner Zeitlinie^^)
Ich will meine Lebenszeit nicht mit 40 Minuten permanent-Gelaber verschwenden.

Aber das sind alles pers. Meinungen, sprich:MEINE.
Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden..also jedem das seine....

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Dragon-fire607 (14. August 2018)

*Der 3. Teil*

Ich mein selbst schuld wer Justin Lin als Regisseur für einen Star Trek Film besetzt. Fast and The Furious hat er am anfang ja noch ganz gut hinbekommen aber einen Star Trek nie und nimmer. Ich hab schon bei der bekanntgabe gesagt das dass nichts geben kann und ich habe recht behalten.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2018)

Dragon-fire607 schrieb:


> Ich mein selbst schuld wer Justin Lin als Regisseur für einen Star Trek Film besetzt. Fast and The Furious hat er am anfang ja noch ganz gut hinbekommen aber einen Star Trek nie und nimmer. Ich hab schon bei der bekanntgabe gesagt das dass nichts geben kann und ich habe recht behalten.



Ahja, ab davon was man vom Film hält ist dass eine objektiv dämliche und Falsche Aussage: ist ja nicht so als wenn man mit Herr der Ringe oder Star Wars gezeigt hat dass man Filme an Leute geben kann die vorher nur Splatterfilme und 50's Nostalgia Flick gemacht haben


----------



## Mjthenut (14. August 2018)

Also ohne Chris Pine können nun drei Filme mit der Archercrew gedreht werden, ich würde zu gerne Phlox auf der großen Leinwand sehen - und nur mal so PINE war doch der neue Kirk - und hat die Rolle gut ausgefüllt. Jeder hat sich an ihn gewöhnt, seinen Stil, seinen Umgang mit Spock oder Uhura und jeder kennt seine Story (Reboot Star Trek 1, is was Officer? Ihnen hingen Servietten aus der Nase ) - und sein Battle mit Kahn war nicht von schlechten Eltern!

Andererseits schein Chris Pine einen Pfeife zu sein! So ne Rolle, ja Star Trek allgemein, verpflichtet - warum man diese Rolle so einfach hinwirft ist mir rätselhaft und nährt (menschliche) Zweifel an Chris Pine und wirft ganz nebenbei irgendwie den ganzen Cast (K.Urban, Saldana Saldana, Pegg und natürlich Quinto) über den haufen.


Hut ab C.Pine - Schnuffelchen!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. August 2018)

Arimeus schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nochmal an TNG gewagt und nach zwei Folgen aufgegeben.



Die ersten 2 Staffeln von TNG sind für die Füße. Fang mit Staffel 3 an, da wirds langsam gut. :p


----------



## Arimeus (14. August 2018)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> Also ohne Chris Pine können nun drei Filme mit der Archercrew gedreht werden, ich würde zu gerne Phlox auf der großen Leinwand sehen - und nur mal so PINE war doch der neue Kirk - und hat die Rolle gut ausgefüllt. Jeder hat sich an ihn gewöhnt, seinen Stil, seinen Umgang mit Spock oder Uhura und jeder kennt seine Story (Reboot Star Trek 1, is was Officer? Ihnen hingen Servietten aus der Nase ) - und sein Battle mit Kahn war nicht von schlechten Eltern!
> 
> Andererseits schein Chris Pine einen Pfeife zu sein! So ne Rolle, ja Star Trek allgemein, verpflichtet - warum man diese Rolle so einfach hinwirft ist mir rätselhaft und nährt (menschliche) Zweifel an Chris Pine und wirft ganz nebenbei irgendwie den ganzen Cast (K.Urban, Saldana Saldana, Pegg und natürlich Quinto) über den haufen.
> 
> ...




Zum ersten gebe ich dir recht....Enterprise war auch gut.
Aber das Pine ne Pfeife ist, weil er sich nicht mehr am bestehenden Vertrag rumfummeln lässt....andersrum wäre es wohl richtiger....wenn er so etwas mit sich machen lassen würde...wäre er eine Pfeife.
Und das die Rolle des Kirk  oder in Star Trek zu irgendwas verpflichtet...ich bitte dich...das ist Arbeit....und die will bezahlt werden.

Wenn ich als Bäcker arbeite für..sagen wir 12 Euro die Stunde...lass ich mich doch nach nem Jahr auch nicht mehr auf ne Neuverhandlung ein wo es dann Richtung 8,50 Euro geht.
Schon gar nicht wenn ich ausweichmöglichkeiten habe.
Zumal..Pine ist kein Shatner(dem ich übrigends als einzigen abkaufen würde, wenn er sagt er fühle sich Star Trek verpflichtet), der nur noch als Kirk bekannt war.Na gut...T.J.Hooker und Dany Crane war er auch.....aber am erfolgreichsten halt bei Star Trek.
Ebenso wie Steward...alle erfolgreich..aber am dicksten mit Star Trek...da ist es auch kein Wunder wenn die bei ner Anfrage zu ner möglichen neuen Serie im ST Universum feuchte Augen bekommen.

Es geht nur ums Geld....und ich glaube nicht das ein Pine oder Hemsworth Mimimi gemacht hätten , wäre es hier um marginale Summen gegangen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. August 2018)

Nachdem Yelchin sich von seinem Auto hat überfahren lassen, ist die Reihe doch eigentlich eh schon erledigt. Wenn dann jetzt noch Darsteller abspringen - sowas tut nie gut.


----------



## Drake802 (14. August 2018)

Arimeus schrieb:


> Ebenso wie Steward...alle erfolgreich..aber am dicksten mit Star Trek...da ist es auch kein Wunder wenn die bei ner Anfrage zu ner möglichen neuen Serie im ST Universum feuchte Augen bekommen.
> 
> Es geht nur ums Geld....und ich glaube nicht das ein Pine oder Hemsworth Mimimi gemacht hätten , wäre es hier um marginale Summen gegangen.



Steward selbst hat mal gesagt das es ihm nur um das Geld und die Karriere ging. Was man ja auch daran gesehen hat das er eine Rolle für einen eventuellen Nemesis nachfolger abgelehnt hat weil ihm die Gage zu gering war. Mit Star Trek verbunden ist er also auch nicht. Sein neues Interesse an Star Trek dürfte eher daher kommen weil er in der X-Men Reihe keine (Haupt-)Rolle mehr bekommen wird. 

Der einzige dem ich eine echte Verbundenheit mit Star Trek zutraue ist tatsächlich Shatner. 


Mich packen die neuen Filme auch nicht wirklich. Sie können unterhalten, an die alten kommen sie aber nicht ran.
Ich bin zwar mit TNG aufgewachsen und war lange lange Zeit mein absoluter Faforit. Mittlerweile gibt es aber nur noch sehr wenige Episoden die ich wirklich gut finde.
Das Set von TNG ist irgendwann auch so abgenuzt gewesen das man in einigen Szenen sogar sehen kann das Farbe oder Lack abgeblättert sind. Wobei ich mich darüber sogar noch ammysiert habe.

Es gibt jedoch was an Star Trek das mich WICHKLICH zunehmend nervt ... die erzählten Geschichten gehen nur deswegen gut aus weil die Beteiligten einfach unheimliches Glück haben. Nicht immer aber fast in allen Episoden in allen Star Trek Serien ist mir das aufgefallen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. August 2018)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Steward selbst hat mal gesagt das es ihm nur um das Geld und die Karriere ging. Was man ja auch daran gesehen hat das er eine Rolle für einen eventuellen Nemesis nachfolger abgelehnt hat weil ihm die Gage zu gering war. Mit Star Trek verbunden ist er also auch nicht. Sein neues Interesse an Star Trek dürfte eher daher kommen weil er in der X-Men Reihe keine (Haupt-)Rolle mehr bekommen wird.



Du hast offenbar das Video nicht gesehen, in dem Steward seine Rückkehr als Picard bekannt gibt.
Das sah alles andere aus, als jemand dem es nur ums Geld und Karriere geht.


----------



## Drake802 (14. August 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du hast offenbar das Video nicht gesehen, in dem Steward seine Rückkehr als Picard bekannt gibt.
> Das sah alles andere aus, als jemand dem es nur ums Geld und Karriere geht.



Stimmt, das Video habe ich nicht gesehen. Das es ihm nur um  Geld und Karriere geht war aber tatsächlich seine eigene Aussage. Er wurde gefragt ob er sich mit Star Trek verbunden fühle. Seine Antwort darauf war das es für ihm nur ein Job sei und er die rolle nur weger der Gage angenommen hätte.  Ich weis zwar nicht mehr genau wann er das gesagt hatte aber ich meine irgend wann zum 25 Jubiläum oder im zusammenhang mit "Treffen der Generationen". Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.

Mag ja sein das es so ausgesehen hat als wenn das nicht so wäre aber vergiss nicht das der Mann Schauspieler ist 
Das sich das plötzlich geändert hat nehme ich ihm tatsächlich nicht ab. 

Übel neheme ich ihm das aber nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus das jeder von uns genau so handeln würde, wenn er ein beserres Jobangebot bekommt.

Auf die neue Serie und seine Rolle bin ich natürlich trozdem sehr gespannt


----------



## McDrake (14. August 2018)

Er hatte sicher eine Phase, in der er wegen des Geldes in StarTrek mitgespielt hat. Er war zu Beginn ja auch extrem "verklemmt" am Set. Aber er hat sich dann ziemlich angepasst. Wenn man ihn aber ein wenig verfolgt, merkt man, dass er sehr herzlich ist und sich nix mehr für Geld "antun" muss.


----------



## Drake802 (14. August 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Er hatte sicher eine Phase, in der er wegen des Geldes in StarTrek mitgespielt hat. Er war zu Beginn ja auch extrem "verklemmt" am Set. Aber er hat sich dann ziemlich angepasst. Wenn man ihn aber ein wenig verfolgt, merkt man, dass er sehr herzlich ist und sich nix mehr für Geld "antun" muss.



Wie er Privat ist weis ich nicht. Außer seinen rollen kenne ich nicht viel von ihm. Ich will ihn ja auch nicht schlecht machen. Nach dem was er selbst gesagt und getahn hat, glaube ich ihm nur eben nicht das ihm Star Trek viel bedeutet. 
Er ist aber auch in einer anderren Situation. Da er mitten drin ist wird er nicht den selben Blichwinkel darauf haben wie wir Fans ihn haben.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2018)

Es würde auch helfen mal ganz kurz nachzudenken!
Dann könnte man selbstständig drauf kommen, dass so ein Sir PatStew vielleicht als Filmschauspieler dann doch mehr verdient und so Gagen aufrufen könnte, die vielleicht so 1-2 Folgen entsprechen, was nicht mal so Unwahrscheinlich ist, denn das Budget für eine Folge Discovery sind so 6-7. Mio. $
Also wenn ein Erfolreicher Schauspieler vom Film ins Fernsehen geht, dann nicht unbedingt wegen dem Geld


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. August 2018)

Arimeus schrieb:


> Patrick Steward





Drake802 schrieb:


> Steward.





MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Steward



Drei Leute und keiner schreibt den Namen richtig. Die Trekkies sind auch nicht mehr was sie mal waren


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Drei Leute und keiner schreibt den Namen richtig. Die Trekkies sind auch nicht mehr was sie mal waren



deswegen einfach nach dem Twitterhandle gehen


----------



## Arimeus (14. August 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Drei Leute und keiner schreibt den Namen richtig. Die Trekkies sind auch nicht mehr was sie mal waren



Na ja...die Filme ja angeblich auch nicht^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Drei Leute und keiner schreibt den Namen richtig. Die Trekkies sind auch nicht mehr was sie mal waren


Und dann fehlt auch noch das "Sir". 

Außerdem: Der Dammes und Trekkie?!
Dann bin ich ab heute Star Wars-Experte.


----------



## Tammy25 (15. August 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und dann fehlt auch noch das "Sir".



Ich hab Name und Ansprache richtig geschrieben, aber wieso wird nun auf Sir Patrick Stewart herum getrampelt? 
@drake802 Er hat vielleicht seine Einstellung in den Jahren geändert. Jeder kann sich ändern. Und jeder Schauspieler, der je mit ihm gearbeitet hatte, sagt er wäre ein herzensguter Mensch und es ginge ihm nie wirklich ums Geld, sondern sich zu entfalten als Charakter Schauspieler. Zeig mir bitte einen Link wo er gesagt haben sollte, es ginge ihm rein ums Geld bei Star Trek.


----------



## fud1974 (15. August 2018)

Tammy25 schrieb:


> Er hat vielleicht seine Einstellung in den Jahren geändert. Jeder kann sich ändern.



Er wäre nicht der erste Schauspieler/Schauspielerin der eigentlich von der Rolle, die er/sie nur des Geldes wegen übernommen hat, erstmal nix hält ... und erst über die Zeit hinweg und mit etwas Abstand sie akzeptiert und/oder gar schätzen lernt.


----------



## Drake802 (16. August 2018)

Tammy25 schrieb:


> @drake802 Er hat vielleicht seine Einstellung in den Jahren geändert. Jeder kann sich ändern. Und jeder Schauspieler, der je mit ihm gearbeitet hatte, sagt er wäre ein herzensguter Mensch und es ginge ihm nie wirklich ums Geld, sondern sich zu entfalten als Charakter Schauspieler. Zeig mir bitte einen Link wo er gesagt haben sollte, es ginge ihm rein ums Geld bei Star Trek.



Das wird schwirig! Erstens ist das ganze mindestens 15 Jahre her -was der Hinweis auf das 25 Jährige Jubiläum bzw "Treffen der Generationen" eigentlich verdeutlichen sollte-  und zweitens hat er die Aussage soweit ich mich erinerre in einem (Video) Interview zu einem der beiden "Ereignisse" getätigt. 
Sorry aber ich habe keine Lust nach einer (über?)15 Jahre alten Quelle zu suchen nur weil du unbedingt eine Quelle brauchst! (<- Das war jetzt nicht böse gemeint)
Warum sollte ich als jemand der sich selbst als ziemlicher Star Trek Fan bezeichnet so was erfinden? Du kannst mir das glauben oder nicht.
Natürlich kann man seine Meinung ändern. Mich wundert es nur das die sich ausgerechnet dann geändert haben soll nachdem er woanders keine Rollen mehr hat.  

Ich habe nie behauptet das er (deswegen) einen schlechten Charakter hat. Man kann schließlich auch an Geld und Karriere interessiert sein ohne den Charakter eines Donald Trump zu haben. 
Ich sehe ihn halt als das was er ist: Einen guten Schauspieler (im positiven Sinn) der einen Job macht aber eben keinen moralischen übermehschen weil er eine Rolle in einem Universum übernommen hat(te) dessen Fan ich bin. 



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Drei Leute und keiner schreibt den Namen richtig. Die Trekkies sind auch nicht mehr was sie mal waren



Das passiert wenn man es grade selber nicht genau weiß und einfach vom Vorposter abschreibt  Ich bin zwar ein wandelnder Episodenguide für TNG und VOY aber die Namen der meisten Schauspieler weiß ich trozdem nicht alle. Ich habe seit meiner Kindheit schon so ne art Altsheimer bei Namen


----------



## Worrel (16. August 2018)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich als jemand der sich selbst als ziemlicher Star Trek Fan bezeichnet so was erfinden?


Wenn man das mal wüßte, warum Leute einfach so Falschbehauptungen erfinden ...

passendes Beispiel: https://i.imgur.com/ZpXnDWl.png - hier spricht sich Hitchcock gegen _Faschismus _aus ... bloß: in dem Originalspot geht es gegen _Schlaflosigkeit _...


----------



## Drake802 (16. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn man das mal wüßte, warum Leute einfach so Falschbehauptungen erfinden ...


Jetzt reichts aber! Ich habe es bestimmt nicht nötig irgendwas zu erfinden. Schon gar nicht wenn es um Star Trek geht!
Das man eine über 15 Jahre alte Quelle nicht mal so eben wieder findet sollte eigentlich offensichtlich sein. Das "Steinzeitalter" des Internets hast du ja auch noch mittbekommen!

Aber heute ist ja alles erfunden/Fake wenn keine Quelle (mehr) existiert. Wer mir nicht glaubt soll es eben lassen aber mir nicht so einen scheiß (sorry) unterstellen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2018)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Jetzt reichts aber! Ich habe es bestimmt nicht nötig irgendwas zu erfinden. Schon gar nicht wenn es um Star Trek geht!
> Das man eine über 15 Jahre alte Quelle nicht mal so eben wieder findet sollte eigentlich offensichtlich sein. Das "Steinzeitalter" des Internets hast du ja auch noch mittbekommen!
> 
> Aber heute ist ja alles erfunden/Fake wenn keine Quelle (mehr) existiert. Wer mir nicht glaubt soll es eben lassen aber mir nicht so einen scheiß (sorry) unterstellen!


Wenn ich mich hierzu kurz einklinken darf:

Natürlich hat sich Stewart seinerzeit nicht aus bloßer Begeisterung oder anderen Motiven als eben einen regelmäßigen Gagenscheck um die Rolle des Picard geworben. Er war damals noch nichtmal die erste Wahl für die Rolle und hat zu Beginn sogar nicht an einen (dauerhaften) Erfolg von TNG geglaubt. Er war einfach froh über ein regelmäßiges Einkommen, da er zwar am Theater schon länger aktiv, in Film und Fernsehen aber noch eine echte Größe war.

Im Laufe der Zeit wird er natürlich mehr und mehr Gefallen an seiner ironischen Figur gefunden haben, gleichzeitig empfand er es aber auch als Fluch den Picard-Stempel loszuwerden, weil er darauf reduziert wurde und ihm eine größere Rollenauswahl verwehrt blieb.

Ich glaube ihm gerne dass er sich auf seine ST-Rückkehr freut... Aber auch daran dass er gerne damit verdient.


----------



## Tammy25 (16. August 2018)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Das wird schwirig! Erstens ist das ganze mindestens 15 Jahre her -was der Hinweis auf das 25 Jährige Jubiläum bzw "Treffen der Generationen" eigentlich verdeutlichen sollte-  und zweitens hat er die Aussage soweit ich mich erinerre in einem (Video) Interview zu einem der beiden "Ereignisse" getätigt.
> Sorry aber ich habe keine Lust nach einer (über?)15 Jahre alten Quelle zu suchen nur weil du unbedingt eine Quelle brauchst! (<- Das war jetzt nicht böse gemeint)
> Warum sollte ich als jemand der sich selbst als ziemlicher Star Trek Fan bezeichnet so was erfinden? Du kannst mir das glauben oder nicht.
> Natürlich kann man seine Meinung ändern. Mich wundert es nur das die sich ausgerechnet dann geändert haben soll nachdem er woanders keine Rollen mehr hat.
> ...



Ist schon gut, ich glaubs, so von Trekkie zu Trekkie. Ich mag Sir Stewart sehr, und nach seiner großen Filmkarriere hat er mal irgendwo jüngst im Interview gesagt, er will es eher ruhiger angehen lassen. Auf Geld wäre er lange nicht mehr angewiesen und macht Theater unter anderem, weil er sich die ruhige Phase der Rente nicht vorstellen kann. Irgendwie sowas wars. Und da er das Star Trek Universum genau so liebt, wie Shatner (der gerne wieder Kirk spielen würde, unter der Vorraussetzung, das Drehbuch stimmt), wäre es auch eben stark, wenn er auch der Liebe erhalten bleibt. 
Star Trek forever <3


----------



## Drake802 (17. August 2018)

Tammy25 schrieb:


> Star Trek forever <3


Ganz deiner Meinung  <3

Sorry das ich so abgegangen bin ... hab nen schlechten Tag gehabt.
Ist doch auch völlig egal ob er so was irgend wann mal gesagt hat. Die hauptsache ist doch das er wieder da ist  
Wieso schwirrt mir grade die Szene aus "Noch einmal Q" durch den Kopf in der Q "Er ist wieder daaaa" sagt xD


----------

